# Weakfish?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You guys hear of any Weakfish up around your way;they should be up there soon.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i heard their is some big ones being caught the last few weeks.just not by me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Weakies*

They have been catchin tide runner sized weakies in Avalon at the bridge.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have heard they have been around in the back for a few weeks. But that is not where I fish. I mostly fish CMP and tear them up this time of year.Most guys that fish there are tight lipped because it get mobbed and they are trying to control the crowd. I have not heard a single report from there yet so that means the fishing must be hot! I'm fishing the salt next weekend. I'm debating between CMP, renting a skiff to fish for fluke in Shark River, or heading down to Lewes to fish the pier. We'll see what happens.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Weakies.....*

Usually an hour before high tide, Higbees Beach and Cape May Point have been real hot. Various sizes.....


----------

